# WAT - Waterco Limited



## System (1 August 2010)

Waterco Limited (WAT) is an international manufacturer, marketer and distributor of water treatment products. Waterco is also the franchisor for the Swimart chain of retail swimming pool supply stores in Australia and New Zealand, with manufacturing/assembly plants are in Malaysia, China, Canada, USA, UK and Australia.

http://www.waterco.com.au


----------



## prawn_86 (4 March 2013)

Anyone looked at these guys? 6% FF yield at current prices, looks to be quite illiquid though


----------



## chops_a_must (4 March 2013)

Looks like it might be carrying a bit of debt.

Paying out more dividends than earnings.

And exposed internationally.

I'm not sure if they are in residential and commercial systems, or if they are in industrial water quality systems as well.

If the latter, it would have a fair bit of potential because Australia's water treatment infrastructure is quite old.

Cheers.


----------

